# New RV Adventurer.



## woody924 (Dec 13, 2021)

Just purchased a 2013 Winnebago Vista. The front TV has a TV switch interlock. Plugged TV into interlock but cannot get TV to go on. Any thoughts?


----------



## avrelleio (May 6, 2022)

Looks like it was repainted. My Beaver needs a paint job and I thought about doing a paint scheme kinda like this. Glad to know it'll look good!
snaptube vidmate​


----------

